# Failure to download



## CpuNoob87 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey everyone, I;m having a hard time downloading zoosk messenger. It keeps giving me this error: 

The application could not be installed because the AIR file is damaged. Try obtaining a new AIR file from the application author.

I already have Adobe Air installed and i'm still getting this error. I can't even find the download anywhere else. If someone could help me out I'd really appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, the problem isn't with Air, it's with the software which you're trying to install/run, re-try downloading and installing it. If that doesn't work contact the author with the error and see if they know what's going wrong =]

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

